# Best response yet to Mr. Khan (From his DNC speech)....



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Bless the former Army Officer who penned this!

Dear Mr. Khan,

I, like millions of Americans saw your speech at the DNC on Thursday night.
I wish to offer my sympathy for the death of your son, Captain Humayun Khan, who was killed in action in Iraq.
As a former US Army officer, and a veteran of the Gulf War, I can certainly understand the pain and anguish that you and your wife endure every day.
Your son died saving the lives of his fellow soldiers. As Jesus told his disciples, according to the Gospel of John, _Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends._
 2016 Election Headquarters 
The latest headlines on the 2016 elections from the biggest name in politics. See Latest Coverage →


Captain Khan is a hero. I am sure the soldiers he served with regard him as one. I know you and your wife do. Rest assured that millions of veterans regard your son as a hero as well.
To paraphrase from the Book of Ecclesiasticus, your son's name liveth for evermore.
Your son made the ultimate sacrifice for his country, a country that was new to you and your family and one which you openly embraced and certainly love.
When you and your family arrived to America from Pakistan, you assimilated into our country. You adopted American ways, learned our history and apparently you even acquired a pocket Constitution along the way. Good for you sir.
But, there are many Muslims in America who not only have no desire to assimilate, but wish to live under Sharia Law.
That is unacceptable to Americans. There is only one law of the land. That is the U.S. Constitution.
As you well know, Mr. Khan, we live in violent times, dangerous times. Muslim madmen from ISIS and other radical Jihadi groups are on a murder and terror spree across the globe.
Your religion of peace, Islam, is anything but that in 2016. That is a fact that is confirmed every time a Muslim shoots, bombs, beheads and tortures innocent men, women and children. This does not mean that every Muslim is a terrorist, but most terrorists, sir, are indeed Muslims.
A Muslim terrorist attack has become the sign of the times.
Regardless of what the feckless, naïve, leftist ideologue Barack Obama and his dimwitted colleagues John Kerry, Francois Hollande and Angela Merkel state, the United States and the West are at war with Radical Islam. It is the job of the president of the United States to protect his nation from all enemies; foreign and domestic. Unfortunately, Mr. Obama romanticizes Islam and refuses to accept reality, which has resulted in the deaths of thousands of innocent people across the world.
Groups like ISIS and Al Qaeda have one goal, the complete destruction of the Judeo-Christian culture, our religions and our way of life.
Many Americans have families that have been here for decades, even centuries. Many families like mine have relatives who fought in the Civil War, WWI, WWII, Korea, Vietnam and Desert Storm. Some families have relatives who fought in the American Revolution.
We don't plan on letting our country be devoured by Muslim maniacs. We are Americans sir, and not unarmed, socialist European zombies. We will do what is necessary to protect the United States. While many Democrats and liberals see the world through rose colored glasses, conservatives understand that there is good and evil in this world. Evil must be destroyed before it destroys us.
Strong measures, wartime measures, must be taken to protect this country from those that wish to annihilate us and our way of life.
Mr. Trump's plan to temporarily halt immigration from Muslim countries that are known to either support terrorism or harbor terrorist groups is not only pragmatic, but indeed it is constitutional. It is the constitutional duty of the president of the United States to protect this nation.
There is simply no way to vet hundreds of thousands of Muslim refugees from war zones like Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan.
Europe is being destroyed because reckless leaders like Angela Merkel have opened the continent's doors to a flood of over one million undocumented Muslims arriving with nothing more than a bad attitude and a haversack of Jihad.

Do you think Americans are stupid? While the left lives in a dream world, the right does not. Mr. Trump understands the threat to his nation and the threat, sir, is not from Swedish Lutherans named Anna and Lars. The threat, sir, is from radical Islam.
How in God's name are U.S. immigration authorities supposed to know the true intentions of a 22-year-old Syrian man? It is impossible. You know it is impossible.
How in God's name are U.S. immigration authorities supposed to know the true intentions of hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees and thousands of other sundry Muslims who wish to arrive on our shores?
It is impossible. You know it is impossible.
Whether you, your wife, the Muslim world and millions of Democrats are offended by Mr. Trump's realistic view of the world is irrelevant.
Whether you, your wife and son would have been prohibited from emigrating from Pakistan to America under Mr. Trump's wartime plan is irrelevant. The security of this great land supersedes your desires and the desires of others who wish to come here now. The United States of America has no obligation to open its doors in order to placate foreigners and liberals in our government.
To adopt any other course but Mr. Trump's would be a cause for further endangering the lives of Americans every day. That, sir, is unacceptable.
You attacked Mr. Trump in front of a worldwide audience, yet you can't understand the fact that he defends himself against attacks from you, Hillary Clinton and the left. What else is one to do sir?
We must live in a world of reality, not a world of denial, delusion and fantasy the Democrats inhabit every waking day of their lives.
Radical Islam is the enemy of everyone on this planet who believes in freedom and justice. Until it is destroyed, this nation must protect itself from enemies both foreign and domestic.
Sincerely,
_Ray Starmann_

_Ray Starmann is the founder of US Defense Watch. He is a former U.S. Army Intelligence officer and veteran of the Gulf War, where he served with the 4th Squadron, 7th Cavalry, 3rd Armored Division "Spearhead!" Mr. Starmann was a contributing writer for several years at SFTT.org, founded by the late Colonel David Hackworth.
_


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The media response to Mrs. Smith and Mr. Kahn tell the who story. The more I read about it the more infuriated I am at mainstream medias overwhelming effort to elect Hilda and bash trump. Trump had zero to do with kahns death and nothing to do with any response to it. Where as Hilda ignored security request and then LIED about why he died on her watch. Yet all we see is poor Kahn and black soul trump vs the grieving Muslim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What The Media Is Not Telling You About The Muslim Who Attacked Donald Trump: He Is A Muslim Brotherhood Agent Who Wants To Advance Sharia Law And Bring Muslims Into The United States | Walid Shoebat

Here's something else to consider when feeling empathy or sympathy for the Muslim who attacked Trump on behalf of the Beast.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Trump needs to wise up and quit stepping into these traps. You are not going to get much respect for beating up that one arm blind girl in a wheelchair, nor in getting into a pissing match with the parents of a dead US soldier killed in combat. 
Hillary has done enough to give him this election if he'd just remove his head from his ass and quit trying to give it back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't believe the mainstream media, Khan is an evil anti-American Islamist. The little show he put on using the Constitution as a prop was simply a theatrical stunt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Don't believe the mainstream media, Khan is an evil anti-American Islamist. The little show he put on using the Constitution as a prop was simply a theatrical stunt.


Yup. So, he can hold a copy of the constitution. So can anyone else. Can he explains why he thinks Trump's ideas are unconstitutional? I'd like to hear it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Don't believe the mainstream media, Khan is an evil anti-American Islamist. The little show he put on using the Constitution as a prop was simply a theatrical stunt.


Correct of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You've got to hand it to the dems and their evil accomplices, the media. They know how to put on a good ruse. 

Take what the repubes did and march out parents of a fallen soldier. The parents happen to be islamists. Then use the Constitution as a prop to make a (false) case and prey on the emotions of the same idiots that voted for BHOzo out of fear that they will be called racists. The media then takes the ball and Trump being Trump lashes out in defense of the verbal attacks by the islamist khan. He gets hammered by the media.

Brilliant! People like us see through it of course, but WE are not their target audience. The sheeple are.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Trump played into their hands with this one, he should have just let the Constitution stunt slide and stay on his message. Going after a gold star family isn't going to win him any support, like them or not he needs the republican establishment behind him to win. Now all of them are putting out statements thanking the Khans for their sacrifice and damning Trump for his statements.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would they let the death of their son to be paraded in front of the nation to benefit a political agenda?
Besides an attack on Trump.
Got to more to this story than we know!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tango said:


> Why would they let the death of their son to be paraded in front of the nation to benefit a political agenda?
> Besides an attack on Trump.
> Got to more to this story than we know!


Isn't this typically the case?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> Why would they let the death of their son to be paraded in front of the nation to benefit a political agenda?
> Besides an attack on Trump.
> Got to more to this story than we know!


Because Islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. They are doing their part.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Not knowing anything about the fallen soldier, who may have been completely ideologically opposed to his parents, but this is no different than the lady who used her sons death to launch the anti war protests against Bush....only to completely disappear from the main stream media after Obama was elected, and as far as I know is still not getting any air time for protesting the war. They are using it to further their agenda, whether the son believed in their view or not.

Well...to be fair, we really aren't at war anywhere...We are there.... We have people trying to kill our soldiers...but they aren't really be asked to fight back...so is it really a war...or just being stationed in a really bad neighborhood?


----------

